
Pinball isn’t as random as it seems - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1zzyGhA4-g
======
CaliforniaKarl
For everyone in the Bay Area, as the kids go back to school, I _strongly_
suggest taking a trip to the Pacific Pinball museum, in Alameda.

[https://www.pacificpinball.org](https://www.pacificpinball.org)

They have a large number of machines, old and new, all of which you can play
for a single entry fee. I've already gone there once: You go in, play a bit,
go out to Lunch somewhere nearby, and come back (your entry fee covers you for
the day).

------
CaliforniaKarl
"Multiball is a hectic, beautiful, and terrifying mode…"

